# what to do, what to do?



## camaroz (May 30, 2011)

What do you do when parts are no longer available? I am looking for the front axle assembly for my 81 MTD Lawnflite (part # 13838) picture below. This item is no longer available for OEM. It is beyond my ability to fabricate the part and my tool box does not have the tools to do the fabrication. 
So I guess I am asking the experts and uber hobbists would there be a part in the newer line of MTD's or similiar tractors that would be the same as the part I am looking for. 
Or does anyone know where if there is a company that would reproduce this part?
Again the part # is 13838 (#25-right hand side) and 13839 (#20-left hand side)


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

No possibility of fixing the old one I gather. What happened to it?


----------



## camaroz (May 30, 2011)

After 30 years of use the axle shaft has worn down. I found this happened with my snowblower's axle shaft. The bearing spins around and slowly wears down the metal. If only, manufactures used bearings instead of bushings. The axles would last forever. 
I will try posting a picture later and see if it will show the wear. Might be hard to see in a 2 dimensional picture.
Hopefully someone can help with a replacement part for me. There must be a tractor out there with a similiar part.

Doug


----------



## camaroz (May 30, 2011)

*Pictures*

Here are a couple of pictures to describe the problem with the wear on the front axles. This is the right side, which has the most wear.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi camaroz, I have in the past, rebuilt a shaft by using Oxy-Acetylene and welding wire to rebuild the steel then carefully grind /sand down the excess to bring it back to original diameter. I have used old piston rings as welding wire to build up a hardened edge. it takes a little skill and time but it will resurrect your old shafts, I read a thread somewhere on the forum about the merits of using a Dremel tool. this is one situation that they can be useful in the finishing stages of dressing the welds.

Cheers:beer:
:aussie:


----------



## Miaugi (May 29, 2011)

farmertim said:


> Hi camaroz, I have in the past, rebuilt a shaft by using Oxy-Acetylene and welding wire to rebuild the steel then carefully grind /sand down the excess to bring it back to original diameter. I have used old piston rings as welding wire to build up a hardened edge. it takes a little skill and time but it will resurrect your old shafts, I read a thread somewhere on the forum about the merits of using a Dremel tool. this is one situation that they can be useful in the finishing stages of dressing the welds.
> 
> Cheers:beer:
> :aussie:


I agree. Look for a small machine shop and get a price for them to weld it back up to a larger diameter then turn back to the correct size....not a big job for the right fellow who has the equipment.


----------



## camaroz (May 30, 2011)

Thanks for the input. I did mamage to find a similiar part for a Cub Cadet. Not sure what model or year but I do have a part number that still seems to be valid. It looks like I can still order it off the internet. I will see if I can order it from our local shop. The price on the internet is about $35us. Not sure if I could get it fixed for cheaper, and why would I for 35 buck.
If the part is the same or will work, I will post the part numbers and such so they may help others in the same situation.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

sounds great, I hope it works, many times there is an alternative which is so close just a little tweak and it will work.
Cheers
:aussie:


----------



## Darr01 (Jun 6, 2011)

I had the same problem with an old Dynamark. I used JB Weld to fill it in, then sanded it flush with shaft. Has worked fine. Just remember to grease shaft before using.


----------



## camaroz (May 30, 2011)

I decide to try that before reading your post. Did you use the STIK or just the 2 part JB Weld. ? I was also thinking of making my own bushing that would run the whole length of the shaft to reduce wear. What do you think of that idea?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Those shafts are a 3/4" diameter,I believe,and you could use one from a later model,if you compare themside by side.Check some of the tractor repair shops,and they may have something.OR,you could buy a new set,and have a shop remove the steering plates,where the linkages connect,and weld the lawnflite plates to the axles...as long as they index the plates to the axles properly. I've done this on a few of the older units.


----------



## Mowerman (Oct 13, 2003)

*MTD part*



camaroz said:


> What do you do when parts are no longer available? I am looking for the front axle assembly for my 81 MTD Lawnflite (part # 13838) picture below. This item is no longer available for OEM. It is beyond my ability to fabricate the part and my tool box does not have the tools to do the fabrication.
> So I guess I am asking the experts and uber hobbists would there be a part in the newer line of MTD's or similiar tractors that would be the same as the part I am looking for.
> Or does anyone know where if there is a company that would reproduce this part?
> Again the part # is 13838 (#25-right hand side) and 13839 (#20-left hand side)


Hi there , out here in Australia Victa put out some Ride-On mowers produced by MTD .Maybe over there, might be a simalar Victa in the same shape as yours forsale somewhere near you . I only found out they produced Victa machines as I had a Victa Tiller & had to buy MTD parts . My Dealer told me that MTD had done a deal with Victa some time back . Hope this helps you out regards Mowerman in Australia .


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

camaroz said:


> What do you do when parts are no longer available? I am looking for the front axle assembly for my 81 MTD Lawnflite (part # 13838) picture below. This item is no longer available for OEM. It is beyond my ability to fabricate the part and my tool box does not have the tools to do the fabrication.
> So I guess I am asking the experts and uber hobbists would there be a part in the newer line of MTD's or similiar tractors that would be the same as the part I am looking for.
> Or does anyone know where if there is a company that would reproduce this part?
> Again the part # is 13838 (#25-right hand side) and 13839 (#20-left hand side)



Go to mymowerparts.com click contact us, and put in your part# they will be able to tell you if they have this part or not.. I have looked for a few parts there that where not on the parts lookup but they did have the parts..


----------



## camaroz (May 30, 2011)

Thanks everyone for chiming in. I have tried many online part places and they all list the parts I need but when I call, they are no longer available. So I am going to try the cold weld solution from JB Weld. I used the STIK but it did not seem to harden as well as the 2 part tube original JB Weld. That stuff seem to harden steel hard. Will it be hard enough for an axle repair? Time will tell.
Most of the lawn tractors I have looked at (or at least, the parts manual) all show the same thing. Bushings. This is a huge flaw in all of them. If you had roller bearings you would see little wear.
I will try to update this post, if the JB Weld works or fails. I guess it it works there will be know update. Really, if it lasts long enough for me to find the part or time enough for me to make/retrofit another axel I guess the JB Weld did the trick. 
When I get the axles sanded and ready to back on, I will post some photos and you can see a before and after.

Thanks again everyone and I an ready to tackle the next challenge on my lawn tractor overhaul.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

camaroz said:


> Thanks everyone for chiming in. I have tried many online part places and they all list the parts I need but when I call, they are no longer available. So I am going to try the cold weld solution from JB Weld. I used the STIK but it did not seem to harden as well as the 2 part tube original JB Weld. That stuff seem to harden steel hard. Will it be hard enough for an axle repair? Time will tell.
> Most of the lawn tractors I have looked at (or at least, the parts manual) all show the same thing. Bushings. This is a huge flaw in all of them. If you had roller bearings you would see little wear.
> I will try to update this post, if the JB Weld works or fails. I guess it it works there will be know update. Really, if it lasts long enough for me to find the part or time enough for me to make/retrofit another axel I guess the JB Weld did the trick.
> When I get the axles sanded and ready to back on, I will post some photos and you can see a before and after.
> ...



Have you considered getting some solid steel rod of the diameter, and getting a shoppe to fabricating a new steering spindle?


----------



## camaroz (May 30, 2011)

Yes, I did think of that and I will see what the cost is. I have freinds that working in the oil field industry and I will see if they can fabricate something for me. First, I will try the cold weld (JB Weld), mostly to see how strong it is. A few people have said they fix similiar situations using it. So I will see.
Thanks again.


----------



## camaroz (May 30, 2011)

Here are the before and after shots of the repair. I know they look round and smooth but how well they work will have to be answered in the future. From what I have read, people are having success using JB Weld for this type of repair.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

camaroz said:


> Yes, I did think of that and I will see what the cost is. I have freinds that working in the oil field industry and I will see if they can fabricate something for me. First, I will try the cold weld (JB Weld), mostly to see how strong it is. A few people have said they fix similiar situations using it. So I will see.
> Thanks again.


 I have used the slow JB weld on aluminum heads on a Subaru and a K car, the block on an old Chevy 6 cylender, Carborator floats, and too many other projects. It has never failed me! Ya just gotta get the surface CLEAN!
You can work it with sandpaper and 'lubed up' it will wear like steel!
Good LUCK!


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

That should work - with enough time searching on craigslist/ebay, its possible you couldve located some new spindles .

For the modifed method, a custom set of spindles could be fabbed up- i plan on using a few 3/4" bolts for a set of lowered spindles welded together on a mod tractor im building .


----------

